# Your Top 3 Movie Endings



## blackfuredfox (Jul 11, 2009)

simple topic, list your top 3 favorite movie endings.
1. The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly
2. Shaun of the Dead
3. No Country For Old Men


----------



## Tryp (Jul 11, 2009)

1. Dr. Strangelove
2. 2001: A Space Odyssey
3. There Will Be Blood


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 11, 2009)

1.the village
2.knowing
3.deathnote 2 the last name

all these ending i never expected.


----------



## DarkChaos (Jul 12, 2009)

1. Crank: High Voltage: The movie was weird all around, but the final shot actually serves as a very nice summary of it.
2. Clue: Having three different endings made it a confusing film to talk about back when it was released; you couldn't get away with doing that kind of thing today, let me tell you!
3. Holy Grail: For ending a film on an awkward note.

Honestly, 2 and 3 are filler, because no movie has ever had an ending quite like "Crank: High Voltage."


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 12, 2009)

The Godfather: Part 1

The Godfather: Part 2

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 12, 2009)

1. Back To The Future III 



Spoiler



Love that train flying up and towards the screen


2. Terminator 3 
3. Terminator 2


----------



## Azure (Jul 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly.


Yes.  For the love of god, yes.  In fact, I'm changing my custom title, because it's so awesome.

My 3 would be...

The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly

Full Metal Jacket

Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 12, 2009)

1) pulp fictio
2) resovoir dogs
3) Legends of the fall

The spirit that movie sucked so bad that when it ended a cheer went up in the cinema


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jul 12, 2009)

1. Pan's Labyrinth
2. Akira,
3. Old Yeller


----------



## Tryp (Jul 12, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Full Metal Jacket



M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E!


----------



## Sassy (Jul 12, 2009)

loved the ending to *The Rock *so that gets my *#1*. beyond that, i think *Jurassic Park* had a really sweet ending; with the T-rex chomping down on the raptors; so that gets my *#2*. And as for *#3*, well..it's a tough one, but I adored the ending to *Terminator: Salvation*; though I think Marcus Wright was the shining role in that film so it's sad to see him go


----------



## Jelly (Jul 12, 2009)

OH NO
DONT LAUGH
BUT JEEZ

1. MAGNOLIA
2. MEMENTO
3. THE USUAL SUSPECTS/PRIMAL FEAR/EVERYTHING DOING WHAT IT DOES

PROLE OUT

The ending to Barton Fink was pretty fun.
FUCK. Now I want to watch that movie. Thanks a lot. Thanks a fucking lot.

Also, Primer.

Also, I'm cheating at this game. :}


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 12, 2009)

1. No Country for Old Men
2. Cloverfield. (the movie isn't over. listen at the end of the credits)
3. 3:10 to Yuma (the remake)


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 12, 2009)

1. Ronin-Gai
2. Yojimbo
3. Kiru

Each of these had noble endings. They were greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jul 13, 2009)

3. Office Space
2. Unforgiven
1. Seven


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 13, 2009)

1. Lost In Translation
2. Back to the Future I
3. Clerks 2

Right under that, Probably the Ending of Zack and Miri Make A Prono. I thought it was cute. :3


----------



## Rosenkreuz Kiyubi (Jul 13, 2009)

1. 1409
2. Cloverfield
3. The Mist... seriously, the best movie ending I've ever seen!â™¥


----------



## Keirel (Jul 13, 2009)

1. King Kong
2. War Of The Worlds(the original)
3. Dr Strangelove
Honourable mention goes to Metal Gear Solid 4


----------



## Jelly (Jul 13, 2009)

I think I just realized I'm in Hell, and there's no way to make the best of it.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 13, 2009)

in no particular order

Tank Girl (cause animated comic sequences entertain me, so does rocket boobs.)

Freddy Vs. Jason (the last 5 secs was fitting for a movie mainly for the fanbase)

Carnasaur "Don't shoot, we're not infected!" Shortly after saying that, they were doused in lead.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 13, 2009)

Rosenkreuz Kiyubi said:


> 1. 1409



Edit: Never mind. THought you meant 1408, but that's a different movie.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 13, 2009)

The Usual Suspects ("And like that... he's gone...")
Dog Soldiers (England 5, Germany 1!)
Se7en ("What's in the box!?")


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 13, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Dog Soldiers (England 5, Germany 1!)



man i havent seen that movie in forever, saw it when the station was called Sci-Fi in the U.S., i though Germany won though?


----------



## Teracat (Jul 13, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> THE USUAL SUSPECTS



Way to retroactively steal mine. 

Also
3. Disco Godfather
2. From Dusk 'Till Dawn

And while I didn't actually see this one...
0. The Game
Because this is how every action movie should end.
(Nobody's dead, it's all just a huge buildup for the protagonist's surprise birthday party.)


----------



## ShardtheWolf (Jul 14, 2009)

Come on! I can't believe no ones mention the sixth sense!

1.sixth sense
2.star wars 2 (the old one)
3.lion king


----------



## Britmike (Jul 14, 2009)

1) the original Friday The 13th (cheesy by today's standards, but still creepy)

2) Pan's Labyrinth (I cried)

3) Natural Born Killers (always leave one person alive :3)


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 14, 2009)

1) Army of Darkness. Love seeing Bruce say Hail to the King baby

2) The Good the Bad and the Ugly. Hey a Mexican standoff for a climax is just awesome

3) Planet of the Apes. Damn you, you maniacs


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 14, 2009)

tis agreed, Everyone loves The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> tis agreed, Everyone loves The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly.



Its one of the best movies of all time after all. Who doesn't like Eastwood squinting and saying a one liner that we all rave about?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> tis agreed, Everyone loves The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly.



Never seen it, so can't say I love it.


----------



## nobu (Jul 14, 2009)

1) the mist , never ever kill your family out of mercy
2) 28 weeks later, we're all f'd
3) dark star , *BOOM*


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 14, 2009)

nobu said:


> 3) dark star , *BOOM*



I felt Dark Star had one of the most random endings. Yet it suited it all since that film was so random, and it had such a random way of ending itself, that everything wrapped itself up and made sense finally


----------

